# Plastic molds.



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I had recently made some molds for fishing plastics. They are very nice and i was surprised on how easy it was to do, but the molds that I made were for small bodies and a long thin tail. The problem is that the hole where I pour the plastic in is so small that it doesn't go down all the way. I am thinking that i will have to do some sort of injection molding to get it to work. The tail is very fine and it is just not filling up. Would i need some sort of way to possibly suck the plastic out from the other end? So far i am just pouring the plastic in the mold and then closing the mold. But then i have to cut out the bait. If anyone can help me that would be appreciated.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Another cause of this problem is trapped air. You might have to make small vents from the tip of the tail to release it as you pour. Or is your plastic cooling before it even gets that far? LureCraft makes a pressurized pot made from a pressure cooker. Only uses a couple pounds of air for pouring open molds, but I'm sure you could up the pressure a bit to inject. Normal operating pressure in the cookers are 15+. Call Shawn at LureCraft and see what he says. Tell him Brian sent ya.


----------



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

You WILL need to vent the mold on the bottom. Ive been pouring tails for a few years now. Ive already learned the hard way. When I mix my plastics, to the color Im after, I pour it into an aluminum pan. Let it set-up. The cut it into 1/2 buy 1/2 squares. Then get a good glue gun. Use a wooden dowel rod to force the squares down the gluetube. Use the gun as your injector. You can experiment and play around trying to just pour it from the top, but it doesnt always work right. Ive gone through gallons of plastics and Ive burned a bunch and ruined alot! I should have pictures in my gallery of a couple of my molds. Shoot me a pm if you need any help. Or post it here so others can get the info too. Glenn


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks. I am thinking that i need to warm up my mold. It hardens too fast i am using a POP mold that i had made it only has a hold about an 1/8th oh a inch. I did also have a venting system on the mold. I was actually thinking of turning it into a vacume mold.


----------



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

Try using spay silicon too. Not too heavy, just enough to make her real slick. You shouldnt need to preheat your molds. Ive had mine so hot I needed to stop. On my tail molds the tails themselves are about the size of a pencil lead. I know its hard to get them perfect.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

This is what i am trying to make. except it is a lot smaller.


----------

